
Ask HN: What are your favorite examples of great SAAS products? - rayalez
I&#x27;m looking for some inspiration and ideas. What are some SAAS products that you use very often, or that are just awesome and really well done?<p>Ideally bootstrapped, and made by 1-3 people, but not necessarily.
======
patio11
Drip (getdrip.com) is really phenomenal in terms of amount of functionality
and polish for a small bootstrapped team. Ditto Postmark (an entirely
different part of the email problem space, incidentally!)

ChurnBuster and Stunning have a stupidly high amount of business leverage to
lines of code required to operate the business, and are among the best SaaS-
for-SaaS you'll find out there.

Visual Website Optimizer (VWO) might be the most impressive SaaS shipped by a
bootstrapped solo (originally) entrepreneur that I'm immediately aware of. The
current version is also pretty well done, especially compared to the general
level that marketing-oriented software operates at.

Products which are just great products: MailChimp, TaxAct, Honeybadger, Dead
Man's Snitch (does one thing well), etc.

I collect SaaS like some kids collect baseball cards so I could go on for a
while, and don't mean to slight the two dozen or so other ones I'm passing up
here. Tried to skew towards more niche things that many HNers wouldn't have
used before; I mean, you already know Gmail and Basecamp are great.

------
Sujan
The last 5 I used today:

\- Help Scout builds awesome helpdesk software

\- Feedly a perfect RSS/feed reader

\- New Relic the best APM (and more) platform

\- Ghost Inspector is perfect for automated browser testing

\- and Runscope for API monitoring and testing.

